# Annie Gosfield



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another wonderful composer from the archives!


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Loving the use of prepared piano. Intriguing work, stirs interest in her other pieces.


----------

